# Leroy Sane



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Novembre 2015)

A proposito di ali a piedi invertite: questo ragazzino classe 96 (figlio d'arte) è uno dei migliori prospetti nel suo ruolo. Tedesco di nascita, milita nello Schalke 04 dove ricopre il ruolo di ala destra. Velocissimo, sgusciante, molto abile nel dribbling dove spesso però eccede.

Da tenere altamente in considerazione prima che i top club si interessino seriamente a lui.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A proposito di ali a piedi invertite: questo ragazzino classe 96 (figlio d'arte) è uno dei migliori prospetti nel suo ruolo. Tedesco di nascita, milita nello Schalke 04 dove ricopre il ruolo di ala destra. Velocissimo, sgusciante, molto abile nel dribbling dove spesso però eccede.
> 
> Da tenere altamente in considerazione prima che i top club si interessino seriamente a lui.


Grandissimo giocatore, sta diventando bravissimo. 
P.s un mio amico lo prendeva sempre in prestito a Fifa 14 quando giocava con la squadra del Monaco 1860 , è un veggente


----------



## kolao95 (30 Novembre 2015)

Gran bel giocatore. Lo vidi per la prima volta nella celebre serata del Bernabeu, dove ridicolizzò la difesa del Real lo scorso anno. L'ho seguito sporadicamente quest'anno e mi sembra che stia crescendo sempre di più, tempo l'estate prossima e va al Bayern.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Novembre 2015)

Non per essere ripetitivi, ma Galliani al massimo conosce Leroy Merlin


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non per essere ripetitivi, ma Galliani al massimo conosce Leroy Merlin



Manco Niang minorenne credo fosse sul suo taccuino, l'importante è che qualcuno gli suggerisca i nomi giusti. Noi siamo qui per questo, se per sbaglio facesse un salto in questa sezione...


----------



## ralf (30 Novembre 2015)

Giocatore dal potenziale clamoroso, ha già esordito con la nazionale maggiore tedesca nell'amichevole persa 2-0 contro la Francia a Parigi. Che dire, questo ha tutto, talento, fisico e tecnica per diventare uno dei migliori trequartisti al mondo.
Cmq su di lui pare ci siano già le migliori squadre della Premier, Liverpool in testa.


----------



## ralf (4 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo la Bild, il Manchester City avrebbe offerto 55 M per Sanè.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Gennaio 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo la Bild, il Manchester City avrebbe offerto 55 M per Sanè.



Mio Dio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mio Dio.



I soliti esagerati, il PSG in confronto a loro spende 2 noccioline


----------



## Torros (4 Gennaio 2016)

l'ho visto contro il Real e a parte il gol, ha perso dozzine di palloni e sbagliato quasi tutti i dribbling.
Magari è un fenomeno ma secondo me lui come tanti altri di queste nuove generazioni spiccano perché c'è una mediocrità generale nei ruoli offensivi. Si esaltano gente come Morata e Dybala, ma se vai a vedere un Benzema e un Aguero allo loro età non sono assolutamente paragonabili, non solo per i gol ma anche per la tecnica.


----------



## ralf (23 Maggio 2017)

Non male la prima stagione.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Maggio 2017)

Sané che ha un tatuaggio di se stesso che esulta sulla schiena


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2018)

Primo campionato vinto da professionista . Che crescita questo ragazzo,il mio preferito. Quanto lo vorrei!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Primo campionato vinto da professionista . Che crescita questo ragazzo,il mio preferito. Quanto lo vorrei!


Dopo il periodo di adattamento dell'anno scorso, quest'anno ha disputato una grandissima stagione, anche grazie allo sboccio del City di Guardiola, ancora in costruzione l'anno scorso.


----------



## bmb (16 Aprile 2018)

Fantastico.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Aprile 2018)

Lui e Sterling le vere chiavi del City di quest'anno. Probabilmente vincerà il premio come miglior giovane dell'anno


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Aprile 2018)

Questo si vedeva che sarebbe diventato un crack già nello Schalke dove faceva quello che voleva quando gli capitava la palla tra i piedi a soli 20 anni. Purtroppo quando squadre come il City, il PSG o il Real ti puntano è difficile immaginare di poter prendere tali profili.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Aprile 2018)

Sané è la dimostrazione che oggi anche i giovani forti li devi pagare tanto, ed essendo giovani il rischio fallimento è alto.

Ovviamente non è il caso di Sané, tuttavia si possono vedere esempi di giocatori giovani che sembravano dovessero esplodere ed invece sono implosi, come ad es. Januzaj, Iturbe, o i famigerati Clasie e Maher.


----------



## ralf (17 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Lui e Sterling le vere chiavi del City di quest'anno. Probabilmente vincerà il premio come miglior giovane dell'anno



Sanè ha fatto una grandissiama stagione, ma secondo me i due migliori del City sono stati De Bruyne e Fernandinho.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Aprile 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sanè ha fatto una grandissiama stagione, ma secondo me i due migliori del City sono stati De Bruyne e Fernandinho.



KDB per me merita il PFA, ma per dire se non ci fossero stati Sanè e Stering sulle fasce ma Borini e Niang non credo che sarebbe riuscito ad arrivare a fare 15 assist in campionato.


----------

